
SpreadShare: Explore community-curated spreadsheets for startups/professionals - benhoyt
https://spreadshare.co/
======
benjo_li
This is basically a collection of 110+ spreadsheets collected from HN, FB
groups, Slack teams, Quora, private convos a.o.

This is a product I built with my partner in the last 3 weeks, call it
MVP/RAT. We plan to build a beta in the next weeks and have lots of ideas.
Right now we're using Google Drive's spreadsheets.

Our long-term plan: we're hosting the sheets ourselves to be able to build
powerful collaboration features. Thinking of the Git metaphor,we plan to let
users open 'pull requests', 'commit changes' within a review process, 'fork'
sheets, create 'branches' and bundle 'collaborators'.

And here's a story how we met, came up with an idea and built this:
[https://medium.com/spreadshare/https-medium-com-benjamin-
lib...](https://medium.com/spreadshare/https-medium-com-benjamin-libor-
spreadshare-launch-ca113d03b5e4)

